# Much Higher Paying Interest Rates On Checking Accounts



## fmdog44 (Oct 2, 2020)

Go to *depositaccounts.com* and search for the higher interest rates than we have seen recently: You Should see rates near 3-4.09%. Note you must read the fine print because there are stipulations.
Consumers Credit Union Rewards Checking 
Evansville Teachers Federal Credit Union Vertical Checking
Lake Michigan Credit Union Max Checking


----------



## Don M. (Oct 2, 2020)

Money in the bank is earning very little....and that will probably be the norm for quite some time.  I sometimes check the rates at Bankrate.com, and there seem to be very few banks offering anything more than a pittance on savings and checking accounts....even CD's.  

Most of the banks on these websites that seem to offer the most are banks I've never heard of, or Online banks.  Personally, I would rather stay with banks that have local branches and have been in business for many years.


----------



## rgp (Oct 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Money in the bank is earning very little....and that will probably be the norm for quite some time.  I sometimes check the rates at Bankrate.com, and there seem to be very few banks offering anything more than a pittance on savings and checking accounts....even CD's.
> 
> Most of the banks on these websites that seem to offer the most are banks I've never heard of, or Online banks.  Personally, I would rather stay with banks that have local branches and have been in business for many years.




 Agree.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 3, 2020)

Just got a notice from my CITI bank saying my rate went up to 7X the national average. The rate is 0.07%. Boy am I glad I have money in CITI!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 3, 2020)

Credit unions typically have offered better rates than banks for many years as long as you maintained the required balances and using their cards as directed.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 3, 2020)

Those interested, check Marcus-GS  for their no penalty CDs, shortest term is 7 months. 

They had an offer earlier this year to receive $100 bonus for depositing $10K in savings and keeping it there for 90 days. It requires new money so I moved amount from Alliant CU to Marcus. 

If I have time, I monitor bank offers of cash bonuses I don't have to babysit to get the bonus. Soon as I  receive the bonuses, I close the accounts to qualify for the next round. Bank bonuses are taxable and I enjoy whatever is left to spend as mad money


----------

